# scotland



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,
going to peterborough on friday then stopping off saturday in lakes then heading up to tour the west part of scotland, having never done scotland before any pointers good sites with views etc and musts to see would be helpful thanks

peter.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hope you have a great tour Peter. I can recommend Killin CC site as a good stopping place on the way up, its a bit 'off to the right' from Crianlarich on the A84 but really excellent facilities and worth a slight detour. Double back to go through Glen Coe and next up would be Bunree CC site just south of Fort William. Excellent facilities as usual with CC and fabulous view of loch and hills of Morven beyond. Its worth doing Torridon via Glen Shill in which case Kinlochewe CC site is the best one to aim for. Liathach and Ben Eighe are fantastic and if you stay at Kinlochewe you can revisit them a couple of times from there - its worth doing Glen Torridon in both directions! North from K. take the A832 along Loch Maree, Slioch is one of the great sights, especially on a sunny day through the pines and over the loch. If you go as far as Ullapool the main site on the loch side, Broomfield, has great views of the Lewis ferry coming and going and is within easy walking distance of town (have a coffee in the Ceilidh Place and fish and chips in the cafe over the pub near the ferry pier). A few miles north of ullapuddle the Ardmair site is excellent for views of Ben More Coigach and the loch, and has great sunsets. Both Broomfield and Ardmair have OK facilities. Further north Scourie site is good with view of busy harbour. Before Scourie there is a v.large layby just north of (over) the Kylesku bridge which is Ok for 'wild camping' if you fancy one night for that and the pub a Kylesku (just south of the bridge) has great food especially if you get the table in the window! Fantastic views. If you reach the top the Durness site is good especially if you get next to the cliff edge (not as scary as it sounds) and look out over the Pentland Firth. Should you be tempted to go across the top my favourite site is Dunnet Sands, CC again so a bit expensive if not a member, but stunning facilities and wonderful beach to walk right onto which is great even in bad weather. Must be one of the best sites in UK. You may be drawn even further east to John O'Groats as you are up there anyway, the site there is good and comparable with Durness and Broomfield, so not quite in CC class but perfectly good in every respect. On the way the Queen Mum's home at the Castle of Mey is well worth a visit, great tearoom, v. high quality design and build, plus wonderful quirky mansion with excellent guided tours.

Worth waiting in Ullapool for a day or so before going up the A894 if good weather on the way because the views of the Coigach and Assynt are amongst the best in the world in clear weather. You could however drive the whole lot without seeing a thing. 

Coming back? do it all in reverse!

So much to see up there, there will be five million other versions of this trip and they will all be brilliant! 

Clear tops!

Dave


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow

thanks for that dave, quite a lot to go on i am just getting the map out to follow, thanks again.

peter


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

no worries Peter, let us know how it goes

Dave


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Small site with views over Loch Alsh at Ardelve, near Kyle of Lochalsh.


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi every one, if it is ok with you all, i would like to share our first big trip away, giving you daily reports.

Started from essex this am and went to peterborough show bought some bits and pieces, very soggy and some of the MH's did look sad in the mud. but there seemed to be quite a few people in attendance.
We left and are now in Bourne for the night and then tommorow up to the lakes (Ambleside for the night). No leccy on this CL tonight, so hope all systems work how they should.
non leccy sys,tems will work. Will write again tommorow.

Peter.


----------



## 107120 (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds wonderful, we had a plan very similar , 3days in lakes, then full west tour of scotland. But fuel thing has made us change our direction, and now we are heading to Central and Northern Island on 10th May instead. Be good to read your updates, and we hope to do it in July now. 
Good luck. 
Ian and tracey


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter! The site at Ardelve has been tidied recently and provides a wonderful setting for touring the area. Try this link to a live webcam on the end of my nephew's shop:

http://www.914outdoor.co.uk/content/view/15/29/

Auntie Sandra and I will be up there in September! 

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Peter

Are you still on tour? Is the weather being kind? How's the fuel situation?

Happy days

Dave


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Had problems connecting via 3, but here now.

Stayed in ambleside Saturday night very wet indeed didnt stop raining but hey, had a problem with the heating and hot water but a quick call to simpsons and they talked me through it. every thing doing as it should.

Sunday up to loch lomand stayed at Luss C & CC site the sun shone and it was great right by the loch even walked along the shore. and then tea at the local, what more could you ask for.

Monday: out to inverarry, then on to oban and final dest to glen coe C & CC tonight. furl is not a problem average £1.18 P/L Derv. no long q's as news says. But i bet you could find them if you want to. weather cloudy with light showers. just about to park up in oban for lunch.

Speak to all during week.


Peter.

Thanks for all your replys/comments


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Scotland*

Well not good news:

Weds we stayed in a nice site just outside portree on isle of skye, very pleasant, weather was good and scenery spectacular.

Thurs on to aviemore glenmore forest park in the cairngorm national park still a lot of snow about. as we were pitching the warden came accross and said did we have an oil leek as there was a big puddle left at reception. i had a look underneath and the drip was comeing from behind the engine (gearbox oil i think) couldn't do anything last night so phoned fiat camper assist who suggested we get it recovered to a dealer in inverness, this we did and a grumpy man in reception said cant touch it to at least next tuesday and depending on parts it might not be ready until next thurs fri. What a shock we had. fiat kindly have hired us a car to get home approx 560 miles and 10 hours but have said we need to make our own way back (essex to inverness) when the vehicle is ready at our cost. the motorhome is only 5 weeks old. What a joke.

I then phoned simpsons the suppling dealer, who have kindly agreed to cover our costs to collect the MH. something they did not have to do. So a big thank you to Andrew/Steve at simpsons.

So now i have to play the waiting game. just got back to essex to-night what a drive.

Peter


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Peter 

Sorry to hear of your misfortune - what a disgrace with new vehicle but not exactly unheard of unfortunately. Once got recovered from Kinlochewe via Inverness to NW England - nowhere near as long as your journey back to SE and ours was on the last day of a holiday with an old vehicle and we felt bad enough! 

Hope things get sorted asap and Fiat are able to assure you of future reliability.

Best wishes

Dave


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Peter. what a bummer. I can't believe you have to go back and get it yourself, thats a bit rough. 8O 

I hope all your future trips are plain sailing, I was looking forward to reading about the rest of your travels!

Jagman, that was a very thorough route you posted earlier .. if I ever make it to Scotland i'll be sure to try a couple of places you mention, they sound fab.


----------

